# Aristocraft Class 66 with Revolution



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Regarding my Class 66 this now has the Aristo 'revolution' plug in battery alternative which gives me the opportunity of either mains or battery power.

There was room (just) for twelve sub C 1.5 rechargables to be fitted. This generates more than enough power for several runs with smoke, lights and phoenix sound all on.

The menu offers a good variation of programmed options, accessible by the appropriate key number, and the cell phone style hand held remote has a considerable range. The remote is easily linked to the engine.

When you consider the convenience of battery power which runs on 'non cleaned' track and as many engines on the circuit as you want (100 or more with revolution) I think it is goodbye to your expensive digital stuff and hello to run anywhere including dedicated steam tracks.
My seven year old grandson did the driving on the video. Sorry about the (large) American hoppers with the smaller Brittish scale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHj2kFTf7bo


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm happy you are pleased with your install. 

But "goodbye to your expensive digital stuff"?..... your installation in your loco costs more than my DCC track powered system with equivalent sound. I'll keep my "stuff" since it costs less per loco and does more. 

(I do appreciate that battery power is better for those who cannot run track power) 

(and I do appreciate that if you use a cheaper sound system, it will be cheaper than my QSI system, but it will be poorer quality sound) 


I just react to the "put down" of other systems when it is not necessary, and in this case, incorrect in the general case.


Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I like that class 66 engine. I might consider buying one over here in the US just because it would be unique. What is the sound system? Is it mylocosound? For the price it isn't a bad sound system. When listening to the video it seemed to keep the engine speed up after the locomotive stopped at the station and not slow down to idle. Perhaps this is how this engine behaves, I do like the dual tone horn. 

I can't comment on the costs, I made my own radio control system with back-EMF because I always wanted to. I guarantee it cost me more in time and oops factor than nearly anything on the market but I have complete control. I do like battery power but also insure my engines are still capable of running on track power as well. 

Tell the munchkin he drives a class 66 great!  

BTW, what else are you running with that extra rail?


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Never mind, I saw those Gauge 3 steamers high balling in your other videos. Very cool!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Russ, second paragraph in the first post, Phoenix sound. That's why I reacted to the word "expensive", most expensive (and one of the best) out there. The TE is inexpensive, although there are a number of add-ons that increase the price, but the Phoenix system is over $200 by itself here in the US, cannot guess what it costs over there, but it's not "inexpensive". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

My reading comprehension is bad, don't tell my kid, he'll give me a hard time! I completely missed phoenix in that paragraph. I was hoping it was a mylocosound system! Yes, besides the loco, that's probably the highest cost single component in that setup but boy does it sound good. If I used sound in a battery car I might invest in a Phoenix system as I could reprogram it for different locomotives. Instead, for the same price, I dedicate cheaper sound systems into 2 + locomotives and live with the limitations.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

What stand alone add on sound systems that sound anywhere near as good as Phoenix, are available at half the price?


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends on your definition of "anywhere near as good". I've installed Dallee sound into several of my diesels. They are monophonic but mask this somewhat at moderate speeds (i.e. bell has mid range background speed mixed in). I purchased mine for around $74 each. I'm watching the mylocosound boards ($69) but being synthesized and from samples I've heard, tuned more to smaller diesel locos, I remain a spectator. If I buy a small industrial switcher I would consider it though, also I might consider it for a steam engine. 

Nothing I've heard compares to Phoenix in quality and features but as I said for $200+ I'll stick with the less expensive sound cards unless I buy a Big Boy or some other expensive engine I would want to invest the money into. Adequate sound is in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg
Don't take my 'tongue in cheek' comments about digital too seriously.
We have a lot of banter at our get-togethers where everyone gives as good as they get!
Part of my track is digital anyway and I wouldn't swop my Railking one gauge for the world.
Railking sound tracks are, in my opinion really fantastic...Perhaps their Phoenix?
Some one mentioned the Bigboy. Yes I have one,







but the GS4 (pictured) is perhaps my favourite.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually MTH developed their own, and it is unique, has more sounds than anything else I know about, and things like the quillable whistle (which DCC has) with the smoke/steam from the whistel (which DCC does not have) is just plain wild! 

When they have their systems work on DCC I may have to try a few... (I guess this is already true in the HO stuff). 

Sorry about the sensitivity, just participated in a big evaluation of cost of the TE vs. DCC, interesting results. 

Regards, Greg


----------

